# Tiny home project



## Kim Chee (Jul 27, 2014)

Somebody has the right idea:

http://www.ktvb.com/story/news/local/2014/07/24/tiny-houses-homeless/13127997/

BOISE -- A local group has a new and unique take on a way to help the homeless population -- building tiny houses.
A non-profit called Idaho Tiny Houses is hoping to provide the funds needed so that families in need can help build their own 200 square foot house. The group just got started in March. They're hoping to sell tiny homes to customers, then use the profits to donate tiny homes to the homeless. The homes look just like yours -- with windows and doors, and appliances and plumbing, but they are much smaller. Matthew Scott is the president and says he just wanted a way to provide a fresh start for those in need. "The houses I've seen and floor plans I've seen it just feels like a real house," said Scott. The houses are less than 200 square feet and are built on a flat bed trailer. They are about 8 feet wide by about 20 feet long, with all amenities you would need. "There can be a bathroom sink or a kitchen sink with a divider for the bedroom," said Scott.






tiny house (Photo: KTVB)
Fullscreen










The homes would cost $5,000 to $20,000. The group would sell the homes to customers, then use the profit to build more tiny homes for the homeless.

"We plan to build tiny houses for the general public and take the profits and plow them into materials for the homeless," said Scott.

Homeless families would then go through a screening process and help complete the work to build the home they would live in.

Scott says they're still in the early stages of figuring out how the program would work and where the homes would go.

But, the group says providing a roof and for those without could make a big difference.

"The same bed every night, a place to shower, lock the door, accept mail, come and go as you please, I think it's critical that we have that foundation," said Harley Parson, a volunteer with Idaho Tiny Houses.

We took the plan to Jean Lockhart with the Boise Rescue Mission, who says she supports it.

"I think it's a great opportunity, I'm really excited about it, I think it's going to be a perfect fit for many people," said Lockhart.

She says a big key to the program success would be educating families on how to take care of their new home.

Lockhart says while it won't fix everything, it could definitely help.

"I definitely think it could work in Boise, I think with the right screening and the right training, this definitely could be something that's a benefit to the homeless," said Lockhart.

For more information on the organization, click here.


----------



## creature (Jul 28, 2014)

yeah.. the tiny home movement is very cool..

hopefully they won't start making zoning ordinances against them.. there are plenty of lots that are buildable that you can't get an average house on..
those things are also not a bad size when compared to per-industrial cottages..


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 28, 2014)

creature said:


> there are plenty of lots that are buildable that you can't get an average house on..



I didn't even think of that aspect, I've always been stuck on having a good sized garden.


----------



## notOK (Jul 28, 2014)

There's been so many times when I've been a guest in somebody's home, and they've mad rooms they don't go in on the regular. Inside for sleeping when the weather sucks is about what space you need. 
Speaking of zoning ordinances, that has been one of those things that has been a minor catalyst for tiny house construction, since depending upon which country/region/state/province, structures under a certain square footage do not require a complicated or costly permit & inspection process.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 29, 2014)

i fixed the article content a bit, adding the second half that was missing.

yeah my mom was showing this to me, but the company they showed me (http://www.tumbleweedhouses.com/) was charging around 40-65,000!!! which i thought was fucking absurd. the houses in this article (5-20,000) seem a lot more reasonable, and frankly, look almost exactly the same.


----------



## notOK (Jul 30, 2014)

Also, I love the aspect of using the profits to cover the cost of building homes for families who're standing in need. Because a whole family has a rough time on the streets, trying to keep it all together. Seen it done, by those folks who want to, and more power to them. But it is exponentially more complicated than running solo. And kids gotta go to school/be homeschooled, can't have them not bathed for weeks. 

Just borrowed this Rad to the bone book. It sucks cause it's heavy at 218 pgs, but it is summer, so ain't like don't got space and it is paperback so it isn't just a bulky nuisance. Anyway, I digress:

TINY HOMES Simple Shelter by Llyod Khan Scaling back in the 21st Century, pretty fresh just dropped in 2012.

One thing I find underutilized in tiny house design is Murphy-style foldout beds. It ain't like ya never see it, but dadgum, they and hammocks are where it's at.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 30, 2014)

notOK said:


> Also, I love the aspect of using the profits to cover the cost of building homes for families who're standing in need. Because a whole family has a rough time on the streets, trying to keep it all together.



I can't get enough of tiny homes. The country (as a whole) has been living beyond it's worth. It is time people realize the benefits of being able to (legally) live within their means AND owning their home.


----------



## notOK (Jul 31, 2014)

Exactly, it really makes homeownership an attainable reality for folks, as opposed to a vague abstraction of a goal. And if you need more interior space, an addition can be built down the line. But it makes precious little sense to start out with vastly more house than you have use for. 

I'm not tired of squatting & I don't have kids, but one day it'd be nice to have a place where I could tell the cops to get gone iffen they got no warrant, that wasn't some hodie I'll just be departing anyway. And have kids running between some muscadine vines in the summertime. A workshed/carport to work on sizeable projects. Tiny houses mean I can pull it off, when I so choose. It really is a game-changer. And it, in its weird way kinda makes me think brighter about the future.


----------

